# Partener / Boyfriend?



## Sauv89 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey so I'm looking for a guy to date, a traveler or squatter, someone who like me isn't high maintenance or into tje scene . I know it's weird but I want to find a guy to date on here.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 7, 2011)

whoa, bad idea....
I don't think I have seen s single STP personal ad end in anything other than tons of people smearing the OP...


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, good luck finding m4m on StP. You're better off looking on craigslist. I thought it was against the rules to write personal ads on here?


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 7, 2011)

you may find them on here. plenty of romanitc relationships have been formed on this website. goo dluck to yah.


----------



## wizehop (Dec 7, 2011)

You may want to add a little more info. I know men are simple and all but...


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Dec 7, 2011)

Is this this persons first post? Lol. Wow...


----------



## laughingisharder (Dec 7, 2011)

What time is it everyone!!! Danny girl you need a boy eh well I need a beer that's the first step up the ladder. Anywqys yeah sure here is my throwaway phone number I use for kidnapping girls from this site muwhahahaha naaaaah 760-717-0342


STP speed dating 
Gaga


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 7, 2011)

ooh ooh...pick me...i have a penis and need someone with a vah-jay-jay to buy me beer and cuddle and listen to me ramble about my life's failures


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 7, 2011)

laughingisharder said:


> What time is it everyone!!! Danny girl you need a boy eh well I need a beer that's the first step up the ladder. Anywqys yeah sure here is my throwaway phone number I use for kidnapping girls from this site muwhahahaha naaaaah 760-717-0342
> 
> STP speed dating
> Gaga





bryanpaul said:


> ooh ooh...pick me...i have a penis and need someone with a vah-jay-jay to buy me beer and cuddle and listen to me ramble about my life's failures


did y'all fail to notice the fact that sauv's profile doesn't indicate the having of said "vah-jay-jay"?
Not trying to be a homophobe or anything, but looking for a vagina, or kidnapping girls might be out of the question, you 2..


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

Woof !


----------



## scales (Mar 29, 2012)

man i hear you as well its so hard to find a guy thats into punks or squatters and no don't try craigslist I've tried it theres nothing there


----------

